# Please Give Positive Response !



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

HI !
My name is shehzad khan i have seen that people give positive answer inthis site. i am here to write today be becuase when ever i have started my career i go good but in few months or a year i again come to the same position from where i have started but i never been deshearted and again i do effort to get stable but this time i am really in big **** i dnt have any way out i went to each and every source but nothing. now by alot of troubles i got a visit visa of uae i have work here before also but i know if i go straight to any company i will have nothing and i have only 28 days in this short period i need your help anybody that can help me out i have good skills i am creative once i am guided i can manage any type of work but i am here to request you all people that if this time also i got nothing it will be killing for me i know 14 country people are seeing this if some ones there i am really needy right now i will be awaiting 

regards
shehzad


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What do you want to do Shehzad?

And what have you got, over and above everyone else that would make an employer give you a job?

Think of yourself in the interviewer's shoes, he's thinking why should i take this guy on, what will he do for me, when you work that out, you'll get a job.

Good luck.


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thnx Mr. Andy

I am trying the same as you know this fast world and people. i am tired about thinking that i could made this or not so i try in expact that someone who needed a employee it will be easy for me i hope you are getting my points. well thank you for ur reply i will do it .

regards,
shehzad


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

My head hurts after reading that.


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

I cant understand ur point ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Shehzad,

Is just that your English is a little 'broken' therefore a bit difficult to read. I must admit I had to re read your post a couple of times so I could get what you're trying to say.

From what I gather, you are have worked here before, and now you are back in Dubai with a visitors visa, hunting for jobs, and finding it hard to get one, is that correct?

Unfortunately Dubai as you surely know also is suffering from the effects of recession therefore things are not what they used to be a couple of years ago. Few jobs and so many qualified candidates.

Therefore I'm afraid you will just have to keep trying harder. I doubt it that you will get a "job offer" here on the forum and the best we can do is give you advice. We don't even know what kind of job you do. 

So I can only give you the general advice... check the classifieds for job ads (gulfnews, dubizzle), check the job websites and recruiters and send them your CV, call if you find an interesting position that fits your profile, reach out to all your contacts and tell them you are looking for a job, etc. 

Good Luck


----------



## vivobrav (Jun 18, 2010)

what kind of job u r looking for ....... ??


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

I can do any job right now but i have very good experince of cash handling as i was working as a cashier in Islamabad international airport in exchange compnay so i have knowledge about exchange and currencies. as well as i have computer knowledge microsoft word also but as i have written before also i will be there just for 28 days i have to be sattled in any work.


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeh U r right i know this is not a good idea but as u have said that dubai have little vecant and alot of qualified people as because of this i am afraid we get visa after alot of efforts and i cant disheart my family my parents that i will come back with nothing they depend on me my fahter was in duabi but he accedent and his back bone is spoiled. and he is not able to work. this situation make me crazy so what should i do i thought this will work. thankx


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well go to all the shopping malls and talk to all the managers in all the stores and currency exchanges and ask them if they need a cashier!! Bring a lot of CV's with you, you never know, it could be your lucky day. Do not be discouraged, is a hard task but not impossible!! Good Luck.


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thnx you encoraged me alot i will try and give to all sectors. i will try my best prey 4 me 


Regards \
shehzad


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Snce you have already worked at an airport why not try to get into the same line of work at either of Dubai`s Airports. The new airport opens next week and even though it will be a while before they are busy with passenger flights it will become a major employer eventually. Good Luck!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Snce you have already worked at an airport why not try to get into the same line of work at either of Dubai`s Airports. The new airport opens next week and even though it will be a while before they are busy with passenger flights it will become a major employer eventually. Good Luck!


The new airport opens next week? Which new airport? Is it even complete?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shehzad khan said:


> Thnx you encoraged me alot i will try and give to all sectors. i will try my best prey 4 me
> 
> 
> Regards \
> shehzad


Try and think outside the box. Your skills set can be applied across a wide range of sectors. Filter the job ads and if you feel that there is something that you are very much capable of doing, even if it is in a different industry, then go for it.

I'm employed in a job that I thought I would never be able to do; the recruitment agent sat me down and showed me how closely my current skills set matched the requirements. Left to my own devices, I would have ignored that particular advert. Not only did I get the job but was also promoted to a new role within a year and realised that I am better suited to this role than I was to my old job. The same could happen for you as well.

Good luck


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

thnx can u tell me the location is it same with previous terminals?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The new airport is Dubai World Central and the first freight flight landed there on Sunday. It will be mainly freight to start with and there won`t be much happening until after November when some of the noiser Russian types get evicted from Dubai International. DWC is down near Jebel Ali about 30km south of Dubai International Airport. There will also be quite a bit of growth at Dubai this year due to the rapid expansion of FlyDubai and terminal four will be ready sometime 2011 too.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

I think the major benefit of posting to a forum such as this, is the proficiency of the English language the majority of us posses. A big help maybe that someone can help you with your cv/resume. A good cover letter and resume may be what separates you from the crowd and scores you an interview. Try selling yourself with your skill sets and not so much the desperation angle. Clearly tell people what you are able to do and what you are good at so that people have an understanding of where you may fit. Good help is always in demand so focus on what makes you invaluable and a good catch.

Good luck out there and take the time to proofread what you send whether it is a forum post or job application (since your primary motive is landing a job).


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

thnx about telling me all the points. As i have written before you are American you dont need any visa policy or some bi difficulties to get in Dubai. I am from Pakistan if people are talented here there is no worth for them politcs insect sucks are blood to get there families live laxury life. We are bond to obey here. Our passports are bothing so it is difficult for me right now to do this all in this situation i made forum Sir.  But thnx for ur reply


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Shehzad khan said:


> thnx about telling me all the points. As i have written before you are American you dont need any visa policy or some bi difficulties to get in Dubai. I am from Pakistan if people are talented here there is no worth for them politcs insect sucks are blood to get there families live laxury life. We are bond to obey here. Our passports are bothing so it is difficult for me right now to do this all in this situation i made forum Sir.  But thnx for ur reply


Let me clarify.

•	Ask someone to help you with your resume (on here).
•	Proof read your posts and emails to future employers.
•	Lists your skill sets when applying for or asking about jobs.

Good luck!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm does he resent that you are an American?


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

So people stoped replying on this forum


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I think 'The Hero' answered it clearly. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

I need Something that can change my visit visa to resedential visa as because i dnt have enough time t spent in dxb


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Shehzad khan said:


> I need Something that can change my visit visa to resedential visa as because i dnt have enough time t spent in dxb


Only your employer/sponsor can handle that issue.

-


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

I dnt have sponser/employer  i need job ??????


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Shehzad khan said:


> I dnt have sponser/employer  i need job ??????


Well you have to have a job BEFORE you can get a residents visa...

-


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

i am trying to find a job wht ever i can get but cant go back ....... i have to send money to my family ????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are alot of people in that boat here, alot here with no family support but their immediate wife and kids who are have been unable to find work. Times are tough


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

We understand your situation but unfortunately nothing we can do  Did you go to all the malls shops airports etc? You have to keep looking, that's the only way!!


----------



## Shehzad khan (Jun 20, 2010)

I am trying my level best. Can u tell me about enrd policy can any indivsual person can get a visa directly through online just paying actual visa fee ???? plz


----------



## Scathach (Jun 24, 2010)

Shehzad khan said:


> I am trying my level best. Can u tell me about enrd policy can any indivsual person can get a visa directly through online just paying actual visa fee ???? plz


Why dont you do a visa run prior to the end of your visa?


----------



## camelrider (Aug 13, 2009)

Shehzad khan said:


> I am trying my level best. Can u tell me about enrd policy can any indivsual person can get a visa directly through online just paying actual visa fee ???? plz


I'm afraid there is no such thing, in order to get a residency visa you'll need to be sponsored by your employer.

HTH


----------



## camelrider (Aug 13, 2009)

Scathach said:


> Why dont you do a visa run prior to the end of your visa?


I believe this may not be an option for OP, unless he hold a passport from one of the exempted countries


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

why dont u talk to people around bro, u can find a lot of people from india, pakistan... they should be able to guide you... 
all the best man...


----------

